# Snowjoe SJ906 where to find parts?



## gord973 (Sep 27, 2018)

I just purchased a Snowjoe Pro SJ906, 26" cut with a 208cc OHV. Im exhausted looking for parts. Is any other brands compatible?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

1 866 snowjoe


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

As far as we know, no other brands are compatible.

Engine parts will likely be the same as other brands, because the Chinese engine is likely used by other brands,
but the snowblower itself has no known contemporaries. Snow Joe appears to be its own stand-alone company..
For the manufacturing of the snowblowers, it's a 100% Chinese operation, even though they maintain a US mailing address, just to keep up appearances..
sorry..I cant think of any other source other than Snow Joe itself.

It's too late for Gord (sorry Gord..can you return it? if you can, please do) but for anyone else reading this, in addition to low quality and low reliability, parts availability is yet another reason why I say:



> never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never buy one of these.
> 
> from:
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ade-usa-versus-made-china-24.html#post1266330


Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thread moved to SnowJoe forum.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

What do you need? The engine is likely a Chonda (Chinese Honda Clone). If so, LCT and other brands' parts may work...


----------



## gord973 (Sep 27, 2018)

I need a friction disc, and a drive cable


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I believe that Sears sold the SJ906; perhaps Sears Parts Direct will have them, or can give you a source? They do have a link to the Manual: https://c.searspartsdirect.com/mmh/pd_download/lis_pdf/OWNM/L1003218.pdf

SJ900-003 Friction Wheel Assembly
SJ900-004 Friction Wheel Rubber

You may need to match the cable to a generic one at Tractor Supply or another dealer.


----------

